# moving to northern spain??s



## booboo (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, my partner are looking at moving to northern spain.I am Irish my partner from UK.We have been living here in beautiful slovenia for four years, as much as we love it here we are looking for warmer winters. kids grown up and living abroad, no living parents. We have a small income of £1000 per month and a property back in Uk

Would 70Euros get something near the sea, coulple of acres, a house that is dry, warm, running water and electric. We dont really want to spend anymore as we would like to keep our place here just incase as moving back to Uk is a nono at mo.
All help or suggestions greatly appreciated.
Regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

70 is a typo, right?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

dry and warm winters in northern Spain? Forget it .
Edit: If you are looking for a warm winter you should be heading south.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think you'd find Spanish winters warmer, they are very cold in the north. The south might be ok for you if you have lived in slovenia but winter in the south can be wet and cold too.
You could try The Canaries for a more pleasant winter experience.

Did you mean 70,000 euros?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sonrisa said:


> dry and warm winters in northern Spain? Forget it .
> Edit: If you are looking for a warm winter you should be heading south.



Hhhmmmm, I'm sitting here in the south, with a tee shirt, jumper and a hoodie on, by an electric fire with torrential rain outside, which is forecast for the rest of the week!

I have to say, that its days like this when I miss England with its carpets, central heating, double glazing and insulation!  Colder countries seem to deal with winter better!

Jo xxx


----------



## galizaian (Feb 16, 2011)

I am in the NW I had to paddle my Kayak up the eume on the shady side of the creek yesterday as I was overheating in the sun however today it is chilly again. In recent winters we have faced 137Mph winds, rain that can set in for 6+weeks with no blue sky breaks, hail, frost but no snow as we are very near the coast, we have also snorkeled in December comfortable in flimsy wetsuits. I don't know about Slovenia but it is generally far warmer here than the UK, this year has been remarkably warm and dry over winter we are at 200 meters elevation and have only had 4 frosty days that I am aware of and they were back in late Nov. Like many places there can be cold snaps, poor winters etc amongst the wonderful weather. I have been cutting asparagus since mid Jan this year, we grow chilis, aubergines, physalis etc out doors and crop outdoor strawberries from late April to early November. 70k could buy a small house in need of improvement with a little land or a larger property in need of total renovation depending on where in the North you look.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canaries, winters here on the coast generally 20ºc and above, the nights rarely go below 16ºc. Higher altitudes are of course cooler.

€70,000 for what you describe is a definite no, at that price the Germans would have snapped it up in a wink, double it you might have a chance. Why not try renting for a while, you would not be tied down and would get a better idea of your chosen location?

Hepa


----------



## booboo (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your replys! Yes i meant 70,000 sorry! good. Where we are in Slovenia it drops down to -25, daytime temps ranging from -1 to -20 and when its not so cold it snows, so anything above zero would be good From march to november its a great place to live and we dont really want to be anywhere else.

Being Irish i can do rain as long as its not everyday and we get a summer

We are looking at the north cause we dont want to swop cold winters for summers that are too hot but thank you for your suggestions. Commuting back and forth is out, cause we have animals, i think it would be too stressful all round.

Renting first is a good idea, do you think we could find somewhere with 5 cats, 1 dog and two ducks all very well behaved

What about our income? is that enough? we are not big spenders as long as our home is comfy, warm and dry, we would however, if we were to stay there get more farm animals as pets.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

booboo said:


> Thank you all for your replys! Yes i meant 70,000 sorry! good. Where we are in Slovenia it drops down to -25, daytime temps ranging from -1 to -20 and when its not so cold it snows, so anything above zero would be good From march to november its a great place to live and we dont really want to be anywhere else.
> 
> Being Irish i can do rain as long as its not everyday and we get a summer
> 
> ...


You could probably live on €1000 a month - if you didn't heat the house or have to pay any vets' bills! Check out the Cost of Living sticky.


----------



## booboo (Jun 22, 2009)

That "good" with smile icon after it is not surpossed to be there, i was too late to alter it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

booboo said:


> Thank you all for your replys! Yes i meant 70,000 sorry! good. Where we are in Slovenia it drops down to -25, daytime temps ranging from -1 to -20 and when its not so cold it snows, so anything above zero would be good From march to november its a great place to live and we dont really want to be anywhere else.
> 
> Being Irish i can do rain as long as its not everyday and we get a summer
> 
> ...


70,000 is possibly doable for a small place in a not-touristy region. You're not going to find much, if anything, in coastal Cantabria but if you head inland maybe. I think the Basque Country is out. I've seen amazing prices out Galicia way, so that might be a good place to start! Check out places on idealista.com

Winters here are not cold, compared to what you're used to. Life STOPS in my region when it hits -15, which I find hilarious having lived in Canada. I think you'd find coastal/northern Spain to be a nice change. This week, here in the Bilbao metro area, we've been enjoying temps between 12 and 20. 

Best of luck. I love life up here. I'm from cold and snowy New England and the only complaint I have about the cold here is that the houses just aren't insulated like they ought to be!


----------

